# Ratio Of Males To Females



## Activist8891

Hey everybody! I'm going to be setting up a 75 gal tank soon with 4-6 young Red Bellies. I was wondering what ratio of males to females would be optimal to facilitate breeding? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanx!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Activist8891 said:


> Hey everybody! I'm going to be setting up a 75 gal tank soon with 4-6 young Red Bellies. I was wondering what ratio of males to females would be optimal to facilitate breeding? Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanx!


 I'd say 1:1 would be best as it will give you the largest possible number of pairings. I don't know how you plan on figuring out their sex though.


----------



## Guest

RB's can't be sexed prior to breeding so knowing how many females or males you have is impossible until breeding does take place. I suggest looking around the forum about breeding reds to get more info. Good luck


----------



## Uncle Jesse

If you can get pics of them, there is a member here who can sex them for you I think it is Bruner? Then you could try to get a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## BRUNER247

If they're 6" or bigger there's a difference in M & F. Its not much, but if you know what to look at you can tell. I'm not the only one that can tell em apart. It might not be 100%, 100% of the time. As there's always the exception to the rule. I picked my 3 prs out without a problem.


----------



## Guest

BRUNER247 said:


> If they're 6" or bigger there's a difference in M & F. Its not much, but if you know what to look at you can tell. I'm not the only one that can tell em apart. It might not be 100%, 100% of the time. As there's always the exception to the rule. I picked my 3 prs out without a problem.


What exactly is the difference? Sounds interesting as I previously thought only way to tell is after breeding. Is it the size as with some fish females tend to be chunkier then males?


----------



## BRUNER247

On same age fish, females tend to grow faster. Looking at the fish from a profile view. A males belly will be flat. Females belly will dip down more, giving her a more rounded look. Males will typically be a skinnier fish, while females will be thicker. If she's carrying eggs she'll look like she's had a big meal before she even eats, if she has a belly full of eggs there's a good chance she'll be hanging toward top of tank while male is preparing a nest.


----------



## Guest

BRUNER247 said:


> On same age fish, females tend to grow faster. Looking at the fish from a profile view. A males belly will be flat. Females belly will dip down more, giving her a more rounded look. Males will typically be a skinnier fish, while females will be thicker. If she's carrying eggs she'll look like she's had a big meal before she even eats, if she has a belly full of eggs there's a good chance she'll be hanging toward top of tank while male is preparing a nest.


Nice info, I'll have to give that a try when P's are ready to breed.


----------



## BRUNER247

If your fish are 6"+ and you watch them enough to tell them all apart from each other & watch them enough, you can see a difference.if you don't know where & what to look for they look the same. But if you look GOOD, you'll see it.


----------



## BRUNER247

You could do a ratio of 2females to 1male. I have males that will spawn with one female in one spot, & another female in another spot the next afternoon. I have also witnessed one male spawning with two females at once in the same nest, many times both ways. Always have very low none fertilized ratio. So they must produce enough man juice for multiple spawnings. Might be lil harder on the male, but he doesn't have to spawn if he doesn't want to. A 2-1 ratio might be better, aggression & cannibalism wise.


----------



## HGI

BRUNER247 said:


> If your fish are 6"+ and you watch them enough to tell them all apart from each other & watch them enough, you can see a difference.if you don't know where & what to look for they look the same. But if you look GOOD, you'll see it.


Hey Bruner why haven't you taken a photo of one female and one male and take the photos into photoshop/paint and point out what to look for. Or I could snap photos of my fish and you can point out what to look for.


----------



## BRUNER247

i would if i knew how or even had a computer. i am on a buddies craptop right now but its very rare im ever on & am actually on computer. my girl has one so who knows i might start playing around with it. careful what you ask for it might open up a whole new can of worms


----------



## Guest

Pics would be great, I'm hoping to try and sex my current shoal once they hit 6.5" using the method you speak of, cause I'm hoping to keep 8 out of my current 14 to breed.


----------



## pirana666

the onley thing i heard was that the male,s have V shape belly and female got a U shape belly....


----------



## BRUNER247

8 breeding? thats crazy 2-3 females spawn enough to do whatever you want. more than you can house!gl


----------



## Guest

BRUNER247 said:


> 8 breeding? thats crazy 2-3 females spawn enough to do whatever you want. more than you can house!gl


Go big or go home right?


----------



## BRUNER247

go-go-go!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

With 8 it doesn't really matter what sex they are. You will almost 100% have a few of each sex so just let them pair themselves off.


----------



## Guest

CLUSTER ONE said:


> With 8 it doesn't really matter what sex they are. You will almost 100% have a few of each sex so just let them pair themselves off.


It's because I also plan on picking the best fish, colour wise. I don't want to pick the best coloured fish which end up being mostly male or mostly female, so I'd like to better my odds.


----------



## HGI

Hey Burner yes I wish you could put up some photos showing the differences or what to look for rather than words, that would be awesome!


----------



## BRUNER247

Post some up-close profile pictures.


----------

